# Drawing from bigger vials over and over



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

Hey got a question. I'm a cheap ass and don't want to pay for a bunch of 10ml vials to put all my gear in. Is there anything wrong with pulling from say like a 30ml vial while on cycle over and over? Just use a 30ml instead of 3-10ml vials?

Responses appreciated as always.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

I do the same..except I go up to 50's and 100's...clean the stopper with alcohol each time.. and don't use a monster needle when you plan on putting it through the cap that many times(pieces of rubber end up in your oil).. a 22ga is sufficient(I draw with 18ga on small bottles..I'm impatient)


----------



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I do the same..except I go up to 50's and 100's...clean the stopper with alcohol each time.. and don't use a monster needle when you plan on putting it through the cap that many times(pieces of rubber end up in your oil).. a 22ga is sufficient(I draw with 18ga on small bottles..I'm impatient)



I wondered about pushing the rubber stopper into the vial since I would think it would become weak. I am really clean but I would think you would want to be especially clean while using that large of a vial. Damn, 100ml! Now thats a jug of juice! 

Thank you though, I just may do the 50's. Only problem with that big is I may not use it all up in one cycle. Think its ok to let that sit till the next one? I can't see it mattering unless you know something I don't.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

hill450 said:


> I wondered about pushing the rubber stopper into the vial since I would think it would become weak. I am really clean but I would think you would want to be especially clean while using that large of a vial. Damn, 100ml! Now thats a jug of juice!
> 
> Thank you though, I just may do the 50's. Only problem with that big is I may not use it all up in one cycle. Think its ok to let that sit till the next one? I can't see it mattering unless you know something I don't.


Up the dose then! lol

j/k,  most oils are good for 2 or more years on the shelf(barring constant exposure to heat/light) so you should be good....


----------



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

Good for 2 years while in the heat and light? Damn, they should be able to go for much longer if they are in a cool dark place. Thanks man!


----------



## SloppyJ (May 13, 2012)

I like 30ml myself. Just clean it and use no bigger than a 20g and you're g2g. Try to hit different spots all around the stopper. That's what I've done and it works fine.


----------



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

Yea, I wanted to use 30's cuz they're pretty cheap at research supply but the bulk is out of stock right now. Just depends on when I order, may go 50's if no 30's...have to see what I feel like then lol


----------



## FordFan (May 15, 2012)

I like 50's. I use 23ga pins and move around the stopper.


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2012)

I like 30ml
Good size and cheap


----------



## overburdened (May 15, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Good for 2 years while in the heat and light? Damn, they should be able to go for much longer if they are in a cool dark place. Thanks man!


no... good for two yrs without heat or light... sorry if that was unclear...


----------



## hill450 (May 15, 2012)

Yea I was kind of wondering about that, I figured you meant the other way around. Thanks guys, ill probably go 30 or 50


----------



## suprfast (Jun 14, 2012)

Id go 30 because they seem to be the best price for the volume.  20's cost more, and 50's jump up really quick.  Ive ran a price breakdown and the 30's are the best bang for the buck.


----------

